# Surrey reptiles..



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

What are other peoples experience of this place? I have not got off to a good start.. I ordered a viv and some odds and ends from them and paid extra for pre 12 o clock delivery because I work four till midnight and really wanted to be home for the delivery. Imagine my suprise to find a card from citylink this morning telling me that they tried to deliver at 4.20 pm! I am cross because I now will have to wait until next week for the delivery, which if it had been done correctly, I would have had yesterday morning! What is the point of paying extra when you get this sort of service?
Anyway I have emailed surrey and am awaiting a reply, but not impressed so far..


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Is it them or City Link?


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi, until I get a reply, I don't know. Surrey may be faultless here but not got to the bottom of it yet. As I am a new customer, I don't know how good their service normally is, hence looking for opinions so I can get a clearer view.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Which shop is this exactly?

It sounds as though your problem is with the courier rather than the shop, once your goods have been collected it's really out of their hands.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Just recieved this reply.. so although it was them at fault, they have put their hand up and also refunded the extra postage costs. Good for you surrey Reptiles! All forgiven....:2thumb:

Hi​ ​ Unfortunately this was an error on our part. We have had to get extra staff in to clear the backlog over Christmas and New Year and obviously the person who did the label did not notice the pre 12.00pm service.​ ​ I have organised for this to be delivered on Monday before 12.00pm.​ ​ Please accept my apologies for the inconvenience caused and as a gesture of goodwill I will refund the difference for the pre 12.00pm service i.e. £4.51.​ 
Regards
Tracey​


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Disgruntled said:


> Hi, until I get a reply, I don't know. Surrey may be faultless here but not got to the bottom of it yet. As I am a new customer, I don't know how good their service normally is, hence looking for opinions so I can get a clearer view.


my brother ordered stats, books and other stuff from there, they all came within the time they said and all in great condition, they may have just got one slight detail wrong thats all, most likely wont happen a second time


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, it is not over yet after all! Sat in all morning waiting for this pre 12 delivery, no sign at all. So, I have emailed Surrey yet again asking what is going on. Waiting for the reply but I think that's it as far as these guys go.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Personally I think they are brilliant. I havent bothered to use any delivery service, I have ordered stuff online and picked it up instore, I have just popped in to buy stuff, and they'll order in anything you want thats not in stock.

Quite a few of my friends have used the delivery service though and they haven't had any problems.

At the prices they have, you'd be shooting yourself in the foot not using them just for this one incident...


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Got a reply...

Hi​ ​ I am really sorry but the depot did not upgrade the parcel to AM and it is not due to be delivered until after 4.opt when I know you have left for work. I have asked for them to ensure that this goes out for an AM delivery tomorrow.​ ​ Please accept my apologies for all the inconvenience caused.​ 
Regards
Tracey

They might be cheap but personally it isn't worth the hassle. I buy stuff from ebay all the time and never have problems. I will stick to ebay in future as I need another vivexotic 48 viv soon. My last one came from ebay and was at a great price, as good as Surrey reptiles anyway..
​


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Surely its Citylink that are causing the problems and this reflects on their client,Surrey Reptile Supplies.Through reading other threads it seems that the courier is the main cause of any problems.Perhaps they should look at another courier company.
Through dealing with courier companies at work I know that you are at the mercy of the courier company and ultimately their driver.If the driver decides to arrange his round in a different way to the office no amount of questioning and cajoling will get him to deliver it on time.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

According to the replies I have had (which i have posted) the first fault was Surrey and the second appears to be the courier. Either way, it's my first and last dealing with this company.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Disgruntled said:


> According to the replies I have had (which i have posted) the first fault was Surrey and the second appears to be the courier. Either way, it's my first and last dealing with this company.


 
I am sorry that you feel like that but i do understand
All i can say was yes the first time was our mistake and we did change courier to pre 12 which city link did not follow and we have had a right go at them and told them it has to be pre 12 tomorrow.

As far as looking for new couriers we have been calling all different ones and are just waiting on rates.

If anyone out there has had good dealings with a courier company could you let us know which ones as this does reflect on the service we wish to give.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, thanks for trying, I am really hoping that viv comes tomorrow as I have two snakes sharing one at present and it really isn't ideal. I hear from several sources that citylink aren't the best, if you get another courier then I will give it another go...


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Disgruntled said:


> Well, thanks for trying, I am really hoping that viv comes tomorrow as I have two snakes sharing one at present and it really isn't ideal. I hear from several sources that citylink aren't the best, if you get another courier then I will give it another go...


I will post on here as soon as we have new couriers
Thank you for your comments have taken on board


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Compared to other courier companies, City Link are actually pretty good 99% of the time, it's companies like DPD and Home Delivery Network that you need to avoid, they are absolutely shocking, DPD especially! I've had nothing but problems with that company every time I've had deliveries from them. Parcelforce are pretty decent, and TNT seem to be ok, but for the love of God don't go to DPD!!
Might pop into the store this weekend, do you have any small Exo Terra hides in stock, Mark? Would love to come and meet you and Sid! :2thumb:


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

The viv and bits arrived this morning thank you. My colleague at work used to be a storeman and he pulled a face when I mentioned citylink. I will try and keep an open mind though.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I used to work at City Link in Guildford, most of the people there were total arse wipes but us lot in the call centre were pretty useful when it came to people's deliveries, but now the call centre's moved to somewhere else/got like 3 people and is probably useless. Unfortunately it would seem that all courier companies are pants in their own special way, we're never gonna find one that's perfect but some are certainly better than others! What I can't stand is the ones that have automated messages instead of real people at call centres!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

manda88 said:


> Compared to other courier companies, City Link are actually pretty good 99% of the time, it's companies like DPD and Home Delivery Network that you need to avoid, they are absolutely shocking, DPD especially! I've had nothing but problems with that company every time I've had deliveries from them. Parcelforce are pretty decent, and TNT seem to be ok, but for the love of God don't go to DPD!!
> Might pop into the store this weekend, do you have any small Exo Terra hides in stock, Mark? Would love to come and meet you and Sid! :2thumb:


 
Hi

We have the exo terra hides in stock
Would be nice to meet you

Regards
Mark


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Disgruntled said:


> The viv and bits arrived this morning thank you. My colleague at work used to be a storeman and he pulled a face when I mentioned citylink. I will try and keep an open mind though.


 
I am glad that you now have your Viv and other parcels
I am sorry for all the trouble you have had
If i can help in anyway in furture please just call me.


----------

